# Sharing



## Dbuns (Feb 12, 2012)

Benny and me (Douglas) have been playing with our bunmom and bunny daddy's camera... :innocent 

This is me playing "king of the chair"...







...These are our vogue shots..






...This is Benny "The Blue Eyed Bandit"...






...I'm being a good by in this picture... Maybe :halo






...and this is Benny and me having our afternoon nap. I luv my lil benny bro :hug:






We hop you enjoy... er, we mean hope... lol!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

Love the pics. Beautiful Bunnies. 

Thanks so much for sharing! 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 13, 2012)

Great!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 13, 2012)

How sweet! They are super cute


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh I wanna smoosh 'em! Give them lots of nose kisses!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 14, 2012)

cuties


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for this post! Just what I needed after work.. a good session of bunny cuteness! Thumbs up!!!
:goodjob


----------



## Dbuns (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the complements...  Benny is doing a binki right now just because I told him that ppl think he's cute... I'm going to go join him. :coolness:


----------



## Dbuns (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, and Muito Obrigado!


----------

